# Brake pads



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Need new front brake pads for my 11'BF 750. Dealer has EBC pads for $35 a set. $70 is not the end of the world, but anyone have them cheaper.Than again shipping may make it a moot point


----------



## bigredgrizzly (Feb 18, 2010)

Check out race-driven website


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks . I looked them up. I think I will order from them .


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

I run race driven as well


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a set of Race Driven pads for my Ranger to install. Hoping they hold up well.


----------

